# Union with Christ - PCA 43rd GA



## raydixon9 (Jun 21, 2015)

Having just returned from the most recent PCA GA, my preacher highly recommended a sermon given last week entitled "Union with Christ." I've tried to find it online but have been unsuccessful thus far. Does anyone have a link to this?


----------



## Edward (Jun 21, 2015)

Try here:

http://www.lightsource.com/ministry/pca-general-assembly/

Or more directly, here:

http://www.lightsource.com/ministry/pca-general-assembly/broadcast-archives.html

Ask him which worship service.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 21, 2015)

Edward said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.lightsource.com/ministry/pca-general-assembly/
> 
> ...



It was the worship service on Thursday evening. It was really good. I though Chapell's sermon on Psalm 32 was phenomenal as well.


----------

